# Turtle Stickers



## Julius25 (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw on certain video on youtube that some people who received turtle from a site (i don't remember wich one) have with it a sticker writing on "Warning, protected by killer turtle"
I'm searching this sticker, i can't find it in France and i don't know where to fin one.
Anyone can help me ?


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nobody ???


----------



## kathyth (Jan 23, 2013)

Turtle Source sends this sticker with new turtles


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ok it's turtle source.
But the problem it's that i can't received anything from them because they don't send in France.
I will try to make them an e-mail.
Thanks


----------



## Angi (Jan 23, 2013)

Spikesthebest sent me a sticker when I bought Muzuri from him. Ask him about it.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 24, 2013)

I got mine from TurtleSource


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 24, 2013)

i send a mail yesterday and i'm waiting .... finger cross


----------



## james1974 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ben Siegel.com it a pet shop out of Florida he's got all kinds of stickers like that and awesome reptiles too.


----------



## Julius25 (Jan 25, 2013)

Turtle source didn't answer me ...


----------

